# Hawaiian volcano shrimp from j&l



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Stopped by j&l and got myself some of those volcano Shrimps my gosh these shrimps are barely size of brine shrimps but from what I could garner they are practically indestructible. so set up a windowsill 5 gal chival with a log and liverocks no airpump no heater but thinking in couple days could toss in a few killies or maybe a black molly or two. Sg at 1.018 can drop it down a bit to maybe 1.010 to suit fish what do you guys think?


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

How much are those volcano shrimps? And do they have any left?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If they're that small then they'll become expensive snacks for any fish you throw into their tank.


----------



## 3688 (Aug 22, 2011)

Am curious, what did you pay for them?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They're listed on the J & L website at $4.95.


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Very cool Halocaridina shrimp! I am shocked that J & L also sells them. I wonder if it is difficult to breed them since they also need brackish/salt water.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

geealexg said:


> Very cool Halocaridina shrimp! I am shocked that J & L also sells them. I wonder if it is difficult to breed them since they also need brackish/salt water.


Youtube them. Apparently they are so easy that some people breed them for fish food.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> Youtube them. Apparently they are so easy that some people breed them for fish food.


At $5 per nibble, that's some expensive fish snacks.


----------

